# Hot!!



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Well its another hot day here in Missouri i wish i was able to be at home with my chickies to make sure theyre able to stay cool enough... The weather here is sooo bipolar hot cool hot cool!!..!!. On the other hand it has forced my ducks into the pond so thats a plus!!!


----------

